# Burgess Seed & Plant Co. ?



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Anybody ever order from them? What did you think? We just got a catalogue and boy are they cheap! They also have Lily of the Valley trees (aka sourwood) that I was looking for (since my mom will be getting bees and I'd love sourwood honey!)


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have ordered from them before. No complaints. I did order what was suppose to be heirloom brandywine tomatoes from RH Shumway a year or 2 ago and they were not. They were little Cherry tomatoes instead. The corn seeds I got from them germinated fine but the type of corn I got did not produce well. It was called Truckers "something". The other seeds I got from them were fine. I just got my Burgess catalog in. Think I'll go flip through it.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Christine!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am always somewhat suspicious of any seed company that uses brightly colored drawings instead of photographs for any of their products.

Here's a good place to look up info on garden suppliers--they have reviews and such: http://davesgarden.com/products/gwd/


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

They have photographs in this catalog... Thanks for the link! After looking in my Gurney's catalog, I'm concerned about the roots and definitely want to know more!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, I just checked them out on that link. Waaaayyyy too many unhappy customers to make the kind of order I had planned on making!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Billie- Gurneys is one of our 'buyer beware' catalogs here.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, I bought some stuff from Gurneys before, and I'm not a skilled enough gardener to keep their stuff alive, and the plants I gave my mom from them (stevia and coffee tree) are alive, but definitely not where they ought to be 3 years later. I'm thinking that I probably need to shop at a nursury and see the plants myself before buying them, rather than a catalog. Catalog for seeds only, maybe?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That is a great website. Thanks for posting that. Guess I was one of the lucky ones that ordered from Burgess. I only ordered seeds though, not live plants. 
Looks like I wasn't the only one who got the wrong seeds from Shumway.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

If you start digging a little most of those cheaper catalog companies are actually the same thing (Michigan Bulb, Gurneys, Henry fields etc all the same!) 
Don't know what Dave's says about Pinetree (www. superseeds.com) but I have been very happy with seeds bought from there, best price I can find.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, I certainly didn't order some of these catalogues, and they all use the same photos! Definitely the same companies! I just wish I could find some of these ornamentals locally...


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I just placed an order with Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds. Looks like they got really good reviews.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm fairly certain we'll either go w/Seed Savers Exchange or Johnny's for our garden seeds. I'm trying to also landscape around my house. I thought I wanted edible there, too, but now I think I just want easy so I can spend my time on other things. Ground covers that choke out weeds, ornamental trees, a few shrubs... some things already established so the chickens won't eat them.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I know that Burgess uses photographs, but for a few of their items, they use pictures ("fruit cocktail tree," for instance).


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.ediblelandscaping.com/


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah... I am going to have to seriously ammend the soil, build a retainer wall, level it out... I was looking for a cheap and easy fix, and I suppose there isn't one!


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

Billie, 
I'm on my 3rd year with Southern Exposure Seed Exchange. I have loved everything about this company - they specialize in heirlooms for mid-atlantic region. They carry an awesome array of vegetables with detailed accurate descriptions & have speedy, wonderful service.
The seeds that I saved from the 1st year were true the next.

jc

forgot link - it's http://www.southernexposure.com


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Jen!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Baker is my favorite, I also have had wonderful luck with anything from Burpee. We have wonderful local nurseries also, and nice they carry native plants.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Baker for seeds? I will look them up, too. I need to scope out the local nurseries. After dealing with bare root plants, I've pretty much decided that I don't have a green enough thumb to buy those any more.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep seeds Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds, so you can save seeds to plant forever after your first purchase...but then you want to try more and more and more varieties  They are very generous with seeds, so go in half with a friend, and split the order, that way I get twice as much new fun stuff to try and then we compare notes on what we loved and what didn't do well. Keep notes, especially on when you planted, and in full sun or partial shade. We do alot more shade...well filtered sunlight planting than what is recommended so our plants don't burn up in July and August. It's misting ugly here today but tommorrow I am starting more greens in the greenhouse!


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

We have had great luck with E & R Seed, from Monroe IN. No web site, you have to call or wright for a catalog. Phone: (260) 692-6827
Mailing Address:
1356 E 200 S
Monroe, Indiana 46772


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, thanks I've never heard of them and I'm in Indiana : )


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

No one has mentioned Renee's Garden for seed http://www.reneesgarden.com or for Asian seed Kitazawa Seed Co
http://www.kitazawaseed.com/ I love both of these. You can add High Mowings to the list http://www.highmowingseeds.com/ My top three suppliers for my gardens.


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

Not sure if anyone is interested in them or not, but these are a few of the seed suppliers we buy through. We've bought through all of them and they are all great, really helpful people on the other end of the phone too!

HPS www.hpsseed.com
Harris Seeds www.harrisseeds.com
SeedWay www.seedway.com
Willhite www.willhiteseed.com

Of course, keep in mind, we truck farm, so we buy a lot when we buy, but I think most of these, you can buy smaller packets of seeds, like 50-100 seeds and 1/8, 1/4 oz packets.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I wound up ordering some from Baker Creek and some from Seed Saver's Exchange. SSE seemed to be better for tomatoes and melons across the board. Baker Creek, on many other things, offered 2 to 4 times as many seeds for less money, and they shipped faster!


----------

